# what edition



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

what edition is warhammer currently in? 6th or 7th - is the curreny army ruleook still 6th ed? and which edition is each army book currently in ? clarification appreciated. 

mr.d


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, with the exception of Chaos Dwarfs and Dogs of War, which weren't even revisited for 6th Edition, everything is up to date. Just like the pre-4th 3rd Codecies and 4th Edition Codecies for 40k, 6th Edition Army Books are interchangable with the 7th Edition Rules. Currently, we're in WHFB 7th Edition, by the way. 

For what it's worth, 7E is VERY VERY similar to 6E-- it's not as drastic a change as 2nd 40k to 3rd 40k, for example. It's mostly minor tweaks that make the game work more smoothly, such as more streamlined psychology rules.

The books that they've released since WHFB7 came out are Orcs, Empire, High Elves, Vampire Counts, and Daemons of Chaos, with Dark Elves on the radar. Shortly before 7th was released, Dwarfs got a revised army book. Before them was Ogre Kingdoms, IIRC.


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks much appreciated

mr.d


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Well, with the exception of Chaos Dwarfs and Dogs of War, which weren't even revisited for 6th Edition...


Actually the Chaos Dwarf list is from Ravening Hordes which was made for the 6th edition.

The Dogs of War list was a revisited some time after Ravening Hordes in a pdf.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The point was that everything in 6th was still valid for 7th, except one Brettonian magic item IIRC. But SoH has listed the Army Books that have had a new release since 7th Ed came out.

:big green cyclops:


----------

